# Ansellia africana



## fbrem (Jan 28, 2013)

I got this from a friend in our orchid society and absolutely love it. It was exhibited in the Gulf Coast OS Show last weekend. I can't imagine it getting much bigger but I was told that it can. That's me in the 2nd pic for reference, I'm 6ft even making the plant ~5ft tall with the inflorescences!!! Sorry for the low quality photos, they were taken with my phone. I've been lazy about taking good photos recently.












Forrest


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 28, 2013)

Impressive!!! WOW!! And quite a small pot!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 28, 2013)

Yeah! They get MUCH bigger!!!


----------



## eggshells (Jan 28, 2013)

Excellent!


----------



## Clark (Jan 28, 2013)

I have a larger hand truck if you need. It has straps and is great for refrigerators and other appliances.


----------



## wjs2nd (Jan 28, 2013)

Wow. Very impressive!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 28, 2013)

Wow! Gorgeous plant!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 28, 2013)

very nicely marked flower.
saving for a camera or new jeans...........:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jan 28, 2013)

What a wopper! Very nice!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jan 28, 2013)

With flowers like that its allowed to be as big as it wants 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 29, 2013)

huge! and hi!


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 29, 2013)

That's an impressive plant, and it will get larger yet !  !!! Jean


----------



## bullsie (Jan 29, 2013)

I've always loved their root whiskers! Just when you have seen it all in the orchid world a species comes along and shows something different. Beautiful plant and wonderful blooms!


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 30, 2013)

nice!
(feel like posting the second photo there?
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=385&)


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 30, 2013)

Now I know why I put my 2 on the sales table last fall!
:clap::clap: AWESOME :clap::clap:


----------

